# Capable sprayer for the casual user? Graco XR-7?



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

Hi. I'm looking to purchase a sprayer for occasional use. Most of the work I do is interior and I'm mostly using rollers but I have some exterior work I'm doing that could benefit from using sprayer.

I'm looking to buy on the used market cause I don't have that much money to invest in a new sprayer. I wanted to know if the older looking Graco XR-7s are worth getting - say for $140.

I'd prefer to spend no more than $200 on something used.

Thanks.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Don't waste your money.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

beedoola said:


> Hi. I'm looking to purchase a sprayer for occasional use. Most of the work I do is interior and I'm mostly using rollers but I have some exterior work I'm doing that could benefit from using sprayer.
> 
> I'm looking to buy on the used market cause I don't have that much money to invest in a new sprayer. I wanted to know if the older looking Graco XR-7s are worth getting - say for $140.
> 
> ...


Save up a little more and get something like a 390 - 490.

Built better, lasts longer, and can handle multiple coatings. Then when your ready to use it more often, or expand your investing more money to what you'll now have.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

I agree with journymanpainter, A sprayer is a tool designed to save you time and make you money. Spend alittle bit more and buy something that is going to last. Not something that you'll have to rebuy or fix after 2 jobs. There are many uses for a sprayer on interior work as well.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

If I only had a couple two or three hundred to spend, I'd purchase a new sprayer over a used one. It sounds as though you are a newbie to spraying and, therefore, could encounter problems with a used sprayer that you haven't the experience with which to easily troubleshoot on your own. A used sprayer is like a used car. Some are great, some are lemons.

I started out with a little Graco Magnum from Home Depot that cost $300. It was rated for "two to four projects" a year. I bet I ran 300 gallons through that sucker, and it still works, though I don't use it now except for maybe doing a ceiling once in a while. I always cleaned it out at the end of the day and used Pump Armor in it.

I agree with the other guys that you would be much better served in the long run to purchase something with a better motor and pump. Of course, now you're looking at spending around $800 and up. 

Most Sherwin Williams carry the Graco Tradeworks for around $300, which is basically like my old sprayer. Just realize you will be limited...these smaller units can only accomodate tips with an orifice size up to .015.


----------



## allaboutfun (Apr 2, 2015)

Have you looked into renting a unit? Especially if you're only going to use it sparingly.


----------



## hammerhead (Feb 18, 2014)

[QUOTE

Most Sherwin Williams carry the Graco Tradeworks for around $300, which is basically like my old sprayer. Just realize you will be limited...these smaller units can only accomodate tips with an orifice size up to .015.[/QUOTE]

And loud as Hell


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

hammerhead said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> Most Sherwin Williams carry the Graco Tradeworks for around $300, which is basically like my old sprayer. Just realize you will be limited...these smaller units can only accomodate tips with an orifice size up to .015.


And loud as Hell[/QUOTE]

So? The guy doesn't have much to spend and you think he's going to base his decision on how loud the sprayer is?


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

I wouldn't base the decision on how loud it is, but a Graco XR-7 isn't made for professional painters in the first place. Never mind a used one. Chances are the machine is already worn out and the guy is upgrading to something else. 

If you are short on money I would listen to Allaboutfun and rent one until you save some money to buy a real machine.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

We are currently stress testing the proworks 150 that sherwin sells. It's a temporary second unit because of a massive increase in workload, & I kinda like to torture smaller units. I don't know why, but i just like to see how hard I can run a unit. Plus it's nice to expose yourself to the various sprayers on the market.

So far this month I have pumped the following through it:

15 gallons preprite problock oil primer

165 gallons pro mar 200

We lovingly refer to the pro works 150 as "The Screaming Banshee". You will not be able to have a radio on the jobsite as long as you use this machine. I will go so far as to actually recommend hearing protection if you are in the same room.

We did a 50 gallon "no realease" job at full pressure with a 517 tip. This job exposed the sprayers capabilities. We definitley walked at a slower pace while spraying, & the backroll guy had a noticeable increase in downtime. 

In a typical repaint with a 211 tip, once again it was a weak machine at maintaining pressure. Everytime the pump cycled to rebuild pressure, it was an increase at the gun. Same thing right before the pump would kick in to cycle: it was weak. This to me is a major no no when spraying short bursts.

Overall, on a scale of 1 to 10 i would rank it as a 5. 

It doesn't matter if a pump last 500 gallons or not. It does matter that it puts out a steady pressure, & doesn't kill your eardrums.

Our main machine is an Airlesco LP540. Much quieter, and more consistent results at the gun. 

That is why all the PROFESSIONAL PAINTERS recommend going big on a sprayer.


----------

